# help choosing between two pit smokers



## Muzza (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi everyone

Im looking to buy my first offset pitsmoker and need a bit of help and advise as unfortunately having to buy from photos and recommendations as the distributors of the units are 10 hours drive from where i live,...

I have been offered (from seperate importers/ distributors) at basically the same price;

1. a Texas Original Pits - Luling Smoker (Double Door) - 20″ x 40″ grill with 20″ firebox






or

2. at basically the same price a Yoder Cheyenne 16" Offset smoker

As I only have a small family  I expect most of the time I will be only smoking ribs or brisket for the 2 of us and maybe 6-8 adults friends (and a cat).

ALSO what  would your advise be regarding their: 

* build / fabrication quality 
* and actual design  between the two units for both smoking and possibly using the chamber also for grill.


thanks in advance - really appreciate some guidance as  I try live by a moto of buy quality and only cry once.


----------



## JWFokker (Jun 7, 2019)

Nothing wrong with Yoder pits, but the Texas Original Luling is a larger, more expensive smoker than the Cheyenne. More comparable to the Wichita. I'd go with the Luling for the same price. It'll use a bit more wood but the extra inches are worth it when you're cooking ribs or briskets.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Jun 7, 2019)

The 16" width on the Yoder will get too small too fast. If you get the Luling, go with at least the 20" width x 40" , you might want to jump to the 24 x 48 if you can. I have an older Oklahoma Joe 20 x 40 and it works well for me but I would not mind a little more space. Last week I cooked two briskets totaling 25 pounds trimmed and it pretty much maxed it out.


----------



## Muzza (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank


JWFokker said:


> Nothing wrong with Yoder pits, but the Texas Original Luling is a larger, more expensive smoker than the Cheyenne. More comparable to the Wichita. I'd go with the Luling for the same price. It'll use a bit more wood but the extra inches are worth it when you're cooking ribs or briskets.


Thanks, do you know anything about their build quality etc..?


----------



## Muzza (Jun 18, 2019)

thanks for your advise, I have ordered the Luling ...now need to find a decent charcoal lighting chimney, thermometers etc....


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 19, 2019)

Tough to beat the Weber starter chimney.  I use both sizes of chimney and Weber starter cubes.


Lots of options for the therm.  I am fairly happy with the Thermoworks "Smoke" that I've been using for the last couple years.

Congratulations on your new smoker.  Keep us posted on your experience with it.


----------



## Muzza (Jun 19, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Tough to beat the Weber starter chimney.  I use both sizes of chimney and Weber starter cubes.
> 
> 
> Lots of options for the therm.  I am fairly happy with the Thermoworks "Smoke" that I've been using for the last couple years.
> ...


Thanks its interesting at whilst the principle of the chimney starters is quite basic, all the reviews show that subtle design difference do make a difference and the Weber does come out well in reviews, as per your suggestion I have ordered the bigger Weber unit.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 19, 2019)

I think that it's a wise choice.  The Weber is a quality piece.

Congratulations on your new smoker.  Let us know when you break it in.


----------



## NOLA Smoker (May 7, 2020)

hows the Luling working out. I'm in the market.


----------

